# New camper problems



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Last year we bought our new Rockwell camper and we love it. There has been a couple glitches, tank levels arent reading right but they think its a loose ground and are going to take care of it and the front electic jack. I was wondering what type of issues some of you have had after buying a new camper? I ask because we are trying to decide if we are going to buy the extended warranty for it. It would be a whopping $1600 for 8yrs. I priced out some stuff, stabilizer motor $300, blue ray audio control surround sound system $900, furnace and ac units are very expensive too and it seems like stuff dies a lot quicker now days. I am very good with my hands so if I dont buy the warranty I would more than likely just do the labor myself so thats not an issue and I would just throw the $1600 in the bank. If I bring it in for warrant work its $50 and thats if they need to work on one thing or 10. My kids are young and the thought of missing out on memories because something major happens and we have to save up a bit to fix it doesnt sound good! I know a guy who knows a guy who had an electric problem and he lost the fridge, ac, tv, and microwave all within a very short time. I know the chance of that happening is slim but it makes you think. Any thoughts or experiences would be greatly appreciated.
Blessings,
Nate


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*RV care and repairing*

RV's are great in many ways. RV's are not cheap in many ways. Being an owner has some responsibilities. Having basic handyman skills will allow the repair of 90% of any problems. An RV is just like a house with a few 
differences. Most RVs share many common features. Repairing any RV is a challenge and yet great fun and very rewarding saving lots of money. Making upgrades is also a good learning tool. Paying $80-100 per hour for RV repair is not a choice for me. Nearly every question has an easy answer. Hey Nate, save your money. Learn everything about your RV...
Frank


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

I should have been more specific, I was referring to the parts aspect of the matter. On our previous camper I did everything to it but it was also older and a lot went wrong and the parts themselves for a camper can be very costly, I guess I was referring to "what types of problems have you had with you newer units" thanks. So much for your reply!
Nate


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*I love RVs*

Every decision in making RVs is based on the dollar. I change everything. My goal is to make better or improve all that is possible. Taking RVs apart gives great insight to the making process. Each RV failure is a different fix.
Every RV that I work on gets many changes. One item that goes into every unit is an inverter. Having been an electrical contractor for quite a while, trouble shooting and upgrades are great fun. There are no one type of failures. I often give advice about RV refrigs and change to an aptartment type unit powered by 120vac. Frank


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

I think 1600 over 8 years is not bad especially if you do not keep it plugged in all the time. If this is the case, you will probably recoup your investment the first time you have to replace the Fridge. Unless it is constantly circulating the ammonia will eat the coils and that is an expensive fix. 

Also, does the warranty cover labor as well. Also you may get a yearly free checkout which is a good thing as well. 

What about sealing the camper. That is about a 1000 bucks to have it done at the dealership and it must be done at least every 5 years to prevent rain leakage. 

A lot of little things can add up quickly, so I would consider it.

Jack


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

Make sure you read the warranty you might be surprised what it doesn't cover every warrant is different. I purchased one on a vechicle and first repair found out how much it didn't cover never again. I roll the dice bank the 1600.00 let draw some interest you may never need it. I store my in winter with out power and most time between trips in summer never had a fridge issue or any other problem have had new and old campers only had basic repairs no bank burners.


----------

